# Biting.



## EchoAndMe (Jan 2, 2016)

Our almost 10 week old V is doing well. Responding well to his name and beginning to use his manners properly! We are struggling with him biting. We have always swapped our hands for his toys and said no. He has his shark attacks but it's always on me & not my fella. If I get up to leave the room to give him time out he follows and goes for the backs of my legs. Is it a dominance thing? We are trying to be persistent and calm, but I wonder if it's going anything. Does anyone have any other tips?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's just a developmental phase they go through, so I think time is the most important factor. 

Some recommend yelping when bitten like a littermate would, and on the other side of the spectrum you have turning your back on the puppy and withholding attention until they calm. If you're crate training, pick Echo up and stick him in his crate. He might need a nap! 

I'd say his following you is more a predator/play response than a dominance issue.


----------



## EchoAndMe (Jan 2, 2016)

I think sometimes we do need to stop and realise his age. We are infact crate training but I'm careful to not use it as a punishment. Although it's mainly at nights where Echo will use it. 
Thankyou!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yup. It is not "dominance". It's just a baby dog doing baby dog things.


----------



## KodasMom (Oct 15, 2015)

When our puppy was biting, we spoke with our trainer and she told us it was just a 'puppy thing' in the beginning but that we should punish any teeth touching skin after 18 weeks. I use the word punish very lightly. When he does, say "OW" in a loud voice and over exaggerate the pain while turning your back to him for 15 seconds. If he doesn't start to show any progress with this method, the next time his teeth touch your skin, put him in "time out". Immediately take him by the collar and hold him in a corner and wait for him to calm down for 5 seconds. He will literally shake it off after you release him and go back to playing. 

It takes about 2 weeks to really get him to understand but it worked for us and he was a big play biter. Good luck!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I agree with not using the crate as punishment, so I should have clarified that if you do put him in the crate to interrupt these episodes, do it calmly and offer him praise/treats as you would with regular crate training. 

Good luck!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

10 weeks is a baby. Let's talk about expectations here.

They communicate with their mouths, and at 10 weeks, they're a furry ball of raw impulses. They know nothing. That comes with time. And patience. 

Also, this is normal, it's not a dominance thing, and he does it with you (instead of your fella) b/c he's begun to identify you as his person. In a strange way, he feels comfortable with you, so he engages you by nipping. The flip side to this is that a V will do absolutely anything at all for its person as long as it understands your expectations. Those need to be trained.

There are two things I recommend in these very typical, normal situations. The first is to tune into his schedule and figure out what his rhythm is: They go thru cycles: Of sleep, play, eating, eliminating...and the crazies. And, they're fairly consistent and predictable after you recognize the pattern...Just before they set it, he should be placed in his crate..so it's NOT a punishment, but rather a normal part of his cycle....with a new USA made rawhide swizzle stick or a cookie so he goes thru that stage there, and not on your body. 

The other thing is to yelp loudly "OWWWWW!!!", and pull away when he nips. Alternately, you might shove your hand further into his mouth, which they do not like. This really depends on timing, you don't want to pull your hand out as he's biting... that's when you get injured. So, since you're int there anyways, you might as well make it a teaching moment.

Be patient and consistent.


----------



## EchoAndMe (Jan 2, 2016)

Thankyou everyone! I knew we had the right ideas, just needed to know to stay consistent! Will update you on the situation in a few weeks.


----------

